# Sound und Bilddateien vorladen



## DonJure (6. Sep 2004)

1. kann man die daten voher laden, damit sie während des spiels nicht geladen werden müssen?


----------



## Reality (6. Sep 2004)

Bei Sounddateien, rufst du in der init()-Methode einfach variable.play() und dann variable.stop() auf.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Sep 2004)

Bei Applets nutzt man dazu die Klasse java.awt.MediaTracker.
Die kann aber (immer noch :x ) nur mit Grafikdateien umgehen.


----------



## Reality (6. Sep 2004)

Der MediaTracker kontrolliert doch nur, ob ein Bild vollständig geladen ist oder nicht und läd sie dann anschliessend wenn sie vollständig geladen sind.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Sep 2004)

Nein er wartet so lange, bis das Bild vollständig geladen ist.
Man kann so etwas auch in einen Thread auslagern.


----------



## DonJure (6. Sep 2004)

Also MediaTracker danke ... 
Für Sound gibt es sowas also nicht..


----------



## Reality (6. Sep 2004)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nein er wartet so lange, bis das Bild vollständig geladen ist.


Sagte ich doch....
Aber damit wird nur sicher gestellt, dass das Bild auch vollständig angezeigt wird.



> Für Sound gibt es sowas also nicht..


Siehe erstes Post von mir.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Sep 2004)

@Reality. Es soll sicher gestellt werden, dass das Bild vollständig geladen ist, *bevor* es angezeigt wird.
Das ist ein Unterschied. Sonst hättest Du einen Effekt wie im Browser, in dem sich eine Grafik Stückweise aufbaut.
Oder der Rest der Oberfläche ist schon da, während die Grafiken noch geladen werden. Die Positionen der Grafiken auf der Oberfläche wären noch leer.


----------

